# Polyporus umbellatus



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I went on a quick chicken hunt after work and was blessed with umbrella polypores. Several were old as is typical with this species but a few were young. I'll go back and check this tree again in a few days because it may not be finished producing.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lucky man. Awsome shroom have only found one ever


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> Lucky man.


Lucky curl... 

Nice find.

BTW I have never really been certain if @celticcurl username was supposed to be thought of as a play on words of, 'Celtic Girl' or the, 'Irish curly haired maiden' or the, "Irish dude with curly hair' , etc.

Maybe _she or he_ could dispel/relieve me of my ignorance.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice!!
To cool celticcurl


Sparky23 said:


> Lucky man. Awsome shroom have only found one ever


Never hear lol


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> Lucky curl...
> 
> Nice find.
> 
> ...


I'm a curly curly Celtic girly.

I have long brown curly hair. I've noticed a lot of Irish women have beautiful long curly hair so I just started calling it the Celtic Curl.

So you were right on the nose Puny Trout


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> Lucky man. Awsome shroom have only found one ever


Have you been back to that spot to see if it produced again? 

I can't decide how I want to cook up that mushroom today. Maybe just a bit of butter. I've got some chicken to cook also but I don't think I want to put them together because the white pored chicken will over power the umbrella.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice find, I love fresh umbrella polypore. I've got four good spots to collect them, the hardest part is getting the timing right. I feel theres only about a 3-4 day window, to collect them in good condition.

Heres some that I harvested from a flush of 21 that I found in one spot. These were in prime condition and I couldnt stand to let them rot, so I hiked them out over 3 trips. Theyre better eating than hens, IMO.










I need to go check some of my spots today, there was nothing last week.

-NC


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Beech or oak celticcurl ?  cool shroom, I googled it and it's rare, I wonder if they are like the hens in the north country ? Rare in that kind of way also.lol


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I found one up north a few years ago in perfect condition and it was definitely one of my favorites. Last year I was looking for chickens/hens downstate and came across twelve of them but they were all rotten. Such a disappointment. 

Nice job!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Northcountry said:


> Nice find, I love fresh umbrella polypore. I've got four good spots to collect them, the hardest part is getting the timing right. I feel theres only about a 3-4 day window, to collect them in good condition.
> 
> Heres some that I harvested from a flush of 21 that I found in one spot. These were in prime condition and I couldnt stand to let them rot, so I hiked them out over 3 trips. Theyre better eating than hens, IMO.
> 
> ...


I totally agree they are better than hens. They don't hurt my tummy either like the hens do!

Timing is everything with umbrellas for sure. The bugs love them more than any other mushroom out there. I'll never forget the first time I found them in the woods behind my house. I think I smelled them first. It smelled like rotting garbage in a plastic bag sitting in the sun.

I did manage to pick a few. They ranged from nearly liquid to just popped and everything in between.

When fresh I think they smell like chocolate. Hubby agrees.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

MrJosePetes said:


> I found one up north a few years ago in perfect condition and it was definitely one of my favorites. Last year I was looking for chickens/hens downstate and came across twelve of them but they were all rotten. Such a disappointment.
> 
> Nice job!


Josh

I hope you pinned that spot because they will be back! I can go look for you if you'd like


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

jeffm said:


> Beech or oak celticcurl ?  cool shroom, I googled it and it's rare, I wonder if they are like the hens in the north country ? Rare in that kind of way also.lol


This one was under a distressed oak. My most prolific spot is under beech. I need to get back there but it's a bit of a chore thanks to a neighbor who doesn't want me cutting across his land to get to them.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

celticcurl said:


> Have you been back to that spot to see if it produced again?
> 
> I can't decide how I want to cook up that mushroom today. Maybe just a bit of butter. I've got some chicken to cook also but I don't think I want to put them together because the white pored chicken will over power the umbrella.


Lol that second paragraph is a nice problem to have yum.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I never looked for him nor have I ever seen them if I want to start looking for him what do I need to know


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

ajc1 said:


> I never looked for him nor have I ever seen them if I want to start looking for him what do I need to know


Start looking for them at the end of morel season. Look for big beech and oak. They are very rare but when you find them you will find a group.

They will fruit again in the fall so mark your spots.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I just ran out to check one of my easy-access spots to gauge the season. Spotted 2 small ones, about the size of my fist. Man, they're hard to see.....










By the time these two grow to harvest size, there should be others appearing.

-NC


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Josh
> 
> I hope you pinned that spot because they will be back! I can go look for you if you'd like


Lol! Yeah I was chanterelle hunting with Jon, the spot is in my gps but havent seen umbrellas there since. Maybe this year. Was about early to mid July maybe 3 years ago


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I went out this evening with my dog over at a state park by my house found five umbrella polypore's all too far gone took one home and threw it around in my yard maybe I get them growing in my yard


jeffm said:


> Beech or oak celticcurl ?  cool shroom, I googled it and it's rare, I wonder if they are like the hens in the north country ? Rare in that kind of way also.lol


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

MrJosePetes said:


> Lol! Yeah I was chanterelle hunting with Jon, the spot is in my gps but havent seen umbrellas there since. Maybe this year. Was about early to mid July maybe 3 years ago


That is an odd time for Um's. But something I will keep in mind. Mine are usually decaying in June and re-fruiting in August. Never seen them in July.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Northcountry said:


> I just ran out to check one of my easy-access spots to gauge the season. Spotted 2 small ones, about the size of my fist. Man, they're hard to see.....
> 
> View attachment 317032
> 
> ...


I hope the bugs don't get those beauties first!


----------

